# Houston Rockets Sign Scott Machado to 3-Year Deal



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Point guard Scott Machado, who led the NCAA in assists last season but went undrafted in this June’s NBA Draft, will sign a three-year, partially guaranteed contract with the Houston Rockets this week. In Houston’s last three summer league games, Machado averaged 11.3 points and 7.3 assists. Via UltimateRockets.com: “Machado will join a group of players competing to be the primary backup for Jeremy Lin. In addition to Fortson, Toney Douglas and veteran Shaun Livingston will likely see time at the point in the preseason. The Rockets will sign Machado after opening a roster spot by releasing Sean Williams. Machado averaged eight points and 5.6 assists in 25.4 minutes per game in Las Vegas. ‘They know I’m a great passer,’ Machado said. ‘I feel like every day I progressed and got better just getting more comfortable and more used to the style of play and the pace of the game, the players around me.’”


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2012/09/houston-rockets-sign-scott-machado-to-3-year-deal/

Should make for a solid backup PG, was a fan of his coming out of the draft. Was a little surprised he didn't get drafted, but it doesn't surprise me that he got picked up and is playing alright in the preseason.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it's actually pretty amazing how he slipped through the cracks. sometimes you wonder if these scouts do their homework properly. this guy is better than a lof the pg's picked in the first round.


----------



## Check-Mate (Oct 29, 2012)

I think that's one of the best decisions they made in a while.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

His pass-first mentality seems to be fitting better and better with the other backcourt players on this team. Lin/Harden are both good passers, but certainly they are scorers first and foremost. If Machado can play some solid bench minutes he could really be a stabilizing force.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's better than KButter. Ha.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, they cut Livingston so it looks like Machado will be the backup PG. This team is so, so young...they'll be an interesting one to watch.

Jeremy Lin...Scott Machado
James Harden...Daequan Cook...Toney Douglas
Chandler Parsons...Carlos Delfino...Royce White
Patrick Patterson...Terrence Jones...Donatas Motiejunas...Marcus Morris
Omer Asik...Cole Aldrich...Greg Smith


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Royce White will very likely start. He and Machado are this team's best passers.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

As long as Pat Pat gets big minutes all season, I'm good. 

They are stacked at PF (with potential anyway), who do you see as the guy to split minutes at C? Surely Cole Aldrich won't actually see much time.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Motiejunas, Morris, Asik, and Patterson will likely be the big rotation.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Where does Terrence Jones fit in? He had a phenomenal preseason.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice signing. Hell of a lot better than Ben Hansbrough.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Where does Terrence Jones fit in? He had a phenomenal preseason.


Very possibly ahead of Morris on the depth chart if he continues to play well.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @Jonathan_Feigen
> Rockets waived rookie point guard Scott Machado this AM. Will add Patrick Beverley when gets FIBA clearance.


...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Pat Beverly, Hoop Reality coming to Texas!


----------

